
Farmland Birds in France Are in Steep Decline - montrose
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/04/11/science/farmland-birds-decline.html
======
dang
A similar article on one of the same studies was discussed at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16636791](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16636791).

